# i7 12/24 Core Server? Godaddy



## drmike (Oct 28, 2014)

Someone sent me an interesting piece from GoDaddy.  Their cPanel hosting namely.  Xeon i7 12 cores / 24 with hyperthreading.

Is this a real server?

https://www.godaddy.com/pro/cpanel-hosting



> i7 cores. SSD drives. Yeah, it's fast.
> 
> 
> Hosting isn’t all about having the best hardware, but it sure doesn’t hurt. Our servers are powered by *12 Intel® Xeon i7 core processors (hyperthreaded into 24 cores)* for heavy lifting, blazing-fast DDR3 memory for low latency and 2 SSD, as well as 5 spin drives, for blistering page load times and solid-state reliability.
> ...


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Oct 28, 2014)

Haha what a kiddie host.

Non-existent piece of hardware.


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Oct 28, 2014)

Unless your page is static, godaddy is horrendous.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 28, 2014)

the "I" could be a typo and they might be using something like an E7-2850v2.  They do have the volume to get a very hefty discount on processors.


----------



## jarland (Oct 28, 2014)

Jasson.Pass said:


> Unless your page is static, godaddy is horrendous.


This is pretty much true of cpanel setups in general. You can avoid static caching on your application by doing it at the web server layer but the end message is the same...running dynamic websites without any form of static caching of its content is trusting your website to a dice roll no matter what you host it on.


It was their 1MB/s IO limit that annoyed me.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 28, 2014)

jarland said:


> This is pretty much true of cpanel setups in general. You can avoid static caching on your application by doing it at the web server layer but the end message is the same...running dynamic websites without any form of static caching of its content is trusting your website to a dice roll no matter what you host it on.
> 
> 
> It was their 1MB/s IO limit that annoyed me.


That 1 MB/s IO limit.

Ughhhh


----------



## XFS_Duke (Oct 29, 2014)

I just called them up. Their support rep said it's "New hardware that isn't available on sites like Newegg or eBay" I almost fell out my chair laughing... Either way, yea... Maybe an E7 but not an i7.


----------



## eva2000 (Oct 29, 2014)

XFS_Duke said:


> I just called them up. Their support rep said it's "New hardware that isn't available on sites like Newegg or eBay" I almost fell out my chair laughing... Either way, yea... Maybe an E7 but not an i7.


LOL


----------



## Xeepi (Oct 29, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> That 1 MB/s IO limit.
> 
> Ughhhh


HalfEatenHardDrives


----------



## M-HSN (Oct 29, 2014)

I should get some of that CPUs from them for my clients


----------



## drserver (Oct 29, 2014)

maybe dual cpu setup 2x 6 core i7


----------



## XFS_Duke (Oct 29, 2014)

drserver said:


> maybe dual cpu setup 2x 6 core i7


Could be, but the problem is their wording. Also, those new i7 cpus support DDR4 memory. Pretty sure its compatible with DDR3 but I doubt it.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Oct 29, 2014)

Nevermind, http://ark.intel.com/products/77779/ shows that this one is compatible with DDR3...


----------



## comXyz (Oct 31, 2014)

Xeon i7 12 cores / 24 with hyperthreading.... Hmm maybe 2 x i7?


----------

